
Apple's Jony Ive explains how people 'misuse' iPhones – Oct. 6, 2017 - rbanffy
http://money.cnn.com/2017/10/06/technology/culture/jony-ive-iphone-habits/index.html?section=money_technology
======
tqkxzugoaupvwqr
Such a bad “article”. Mentions an interview with Ivy but doesn’t mention where
or to whom it was given. The text reads like three tweets interspersed with
ads. Also, what logic is that: We use the iPhone too much so instead we should
use Apple Watch more to do the same things (in this case read mails)?

